# ISO comments on organic cheese



## LadyCook61 (Feb 4, 2008)

anyone try the Kraft's organic cheese?  It is supposely good for lactose intolerant people.


----------



## Caine (Feb 6, 2008)

Organic cheese? As opposed to inorganic cheese?


----------



## jennyema (Feb 6, 2008)

Kraft makes _organic_ cheese??  Isn't that straying pretty far from their core business?

I can't imagine why organic cheese would be any better for lactose intolerant people.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 6, 2008)

I think you need to provide us with more direct information.  What you're saying doesn't make sense.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't think that organic makes a difference in the amount of lactic acid in the cheese. lactic acid is going to be in it regardless, as a bi-product of dairy, and to control the tartness.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 6, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> I think you need to provide us with more direct information. What you're saying doesn't make sense.


 
Someone in another food forum posted this : 
I* just found out that Kraft makes many cheeses that are 0% lactose 
free.  They also have organic cheeses, and they can be found in the cheese 
section of most supermarkets.  The ones I successfully tried are Kraft 
Natural Shredded Mozzarella, Natural Shredded Sharp Cheddar, Natural Colby, 
and natural cheddar - both in the block.

The back of all these say "contains 0g of lactose per serving*


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 6, 2008)

see, I dunno if it is just me, but 0% lactose free sounds off, like it has 100% of it?

100% lactose free sounds better.


----------



## fireweaver (Feb 6, 2008)

yup, Tattrat, i was thinking that was a typo, too.

Ladycook, i think the reason people were getting confused here was that "organic" and "lactose free" have exactly NOTHING to do with each other.  organic would imply that the milk for the cheese comes from cows that were fed only grass/grains, with no growth promoters, antibiotics, hormones, etc.  lactose free involves removing this particular sugar from the milk, and is something that can be done regardless of where the actual milk came from.

and no, to be honest, while i haven't tried the ones you mention, kraft cheese generally doesn't do it for me.  i'm a cheese snob  so if i needed something without the lactose issues (for my cow-dairy intolerant friends), i'd end up with a very nice goat or sheep cheese.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 6, 2008)

fireweaver said:


> yup, Tattrat, i was thinking that was a typo, too.
> 
> Ladycook, i think the reason people were getting confused here was that "organic" and "lactose free" have exactly NOTHING to do with each other.  organic would imply that the milk for the cheese comes from cows that were fed only grass/grains, with no growth promoters, antibiotics, hormones, etc.  lactose free involves removing this particular sugar from the milk, and is something that can be done regardless of where the actual milk came from.
> 
> and no, to be honest, while i haven't tried the ones you mention, kraft cheese generally doesn't do it for me.  i'm a cheese snob  so if i needed something without the lactose issues (for my cow-dairy intolerant friends), i'd end up with a very nice goat or sheep cheese.


 
I guess the woman who posted that in another forum doesn't know what she is talking about , which is why I asked here.


----------



## fireweaver (Feb 6, 2008)

eh, well, science-stuff can get pretty confusing to a lot of people.  lots of times you just get hit upside the head with the buzzwords...but not their actual meaning.  hope the info helps.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 7, 2008)

I think it's sort of sad when you sell claim that one of your brands of cheese is "100% natural," implying that your other lines are not.

Lots of types of cheese are very low in lactose.  The longer they age the less lactose is left.  None of Kraft's cheeses are aged (except the cardboard in the green bottle).


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 8, 2008)

While Kraft does offer a small line of "organic" cheese, I can't believe they're any different than regular Kraft cheeses. Certainly not worth paying extra $$ for. I do buy processed cheeses to shred over tacos or into a cheese sauce, but not to snack on or enjoy as "cheese".

As far as the lactose issue - "organic" has absolutely NOTHING to do with the lactose content of a cheese.

You may be thinking of Kraft's new line of "Activia" cheese, which is meant to be used to regulate intestinal problems.  That may very well have 0% lactose.  But it certainly has absolutely nothing to do with being organic.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 8, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> While Kraft does offer a small line of "organic" cheese, I can't believe they're any different than regular Kraft cheeses. Certainly not worth paying extra $$ for. I do buy processed cheeses to shred over tacos or into a cheese sauce, but not to snack on or enjoy as "cheese".
> 
> As far as the lactose issue - "organic" has absolutely NOTHING to do with the lactose content of a cheese.
> 
> You may be thinking of Kraft's new line of "Activia" cheese, which is meant to be used to regulate intestinal problems. That may very well have 0% lactose. But it certainly has absolutely nothing to do with being organic.


 
I wasn't thinking of anything  It was the woman from a newsgroup who had mentioned about Krafts being organic and I wanted to know if she was correct.


----------

